# Kylin tank query



## Mender31 (28/6/17)

Hi everyone

I've had my Kylin now for about 3 to 4 weeks and have been having a rocky road type time with it. Have had a lot of issues with leaking and condensation as well as sometimes not wicking properly. This all aside, I put in two ss316l coils 26ga with 3 mm id yesterday and ut seems to be going a bit better than usual. The flavour from the tank is not what I would expect from how everyone is going on but I believe this is due to the fact that I only use standard coils and don't really use these fancy alien and clapton coils. However, just today the wicking seems to be going great but the bubbles that form have vapour in them and basically when they pop I can see small amounts of vapour inside the tank.  is this normal? I used cotton bacon cotton and didn't try to stuff the coils as this usually just causes issues with wicking and makes he leaking worse as well as diminishes the flavour incredibly. 

Any help or advice would be appreciated and thank you for listening 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (28/6/17)

Let me get this straight, there is vapour inside the bubbles that come up out of the juice flow control holes? This I gotta see, that sounds wicked cool!


----------



## Schnappie (28/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Let me get this straight, there is vapour inside the bubbles that come up out of the juice flow control holes? This I gotta see, that sounds wicked cool!


I had this before too, very interesting


----------



## Scissorhands (28/6/17)

Vapor in the air bubbles?
No problem with that dude

I can get vapor in my squonk bottle if i squonk directly after a toot

Im guessing your wicks are loose and fluffy, its just residual vapor geting pulled in from the vacuum


----------



## Schnappie (28/6/17)

Hey @Mender31 you are not alone bud, read through this tread to maybe pic up on some tips, its been a hit and miss affair for a lot of people. Mine doesnt leak, it does build up some condensation though

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kylin-rta-from-vandy-vapes.t36766/


----------



## Mender31 (28/6/17)

Had a read and it's really all just very very depressing. Think the spacers is the best option but seriously I am completely fed up with this whole problem that every rta user is faced with. I have seen cases of all RTA's leaking. Bought a single coil ammit to save my kangertech topbox mini once I hopefully move over to England and have to sell the predator and the kylin but seriously just wish I could make these types of things stop. Granted my situation with the leaking is definitely much less worse off than other people's by the look of some of those pics. But my cleito 120 with rba deck did the exact same thing and it doesn't have juice flow control...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (28/6/17)

Mender31 said:


> Had a read and it's really all just very very depressing. Think the spacers is the best option but seriously I am completely fed up with this whole problem that every rta user is faced with. I have seen cases of all RTA's leaking. Bought a single coil ammit to save my kangertech topbox mini once I hopefully move over to England and have to sell the predator and the kylin but seriously just wish I could make these types of things stop. Granted my situation with the leaking is definitely much less worse off than other people's by the look of some of those pics. But my cleito 120 with rba deck did the exact same thing and it doesn't have juice flow control...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


If you were close to my area I wouldnt mind giving you some help with wicking bud, it took me long to get into rta's , I struggled for months with dry hits and leaks and after some help from vendors who took the time and some vids it started to work so much so that none of my rta's give problems unless they known for being problematic. The ammit should be fairly problem free, I dont know the rba in the cleito but I have found that a lot of stock coil tanks with rba coils, tend to be very tricky. Dont you have a vapeshop close to you that can help you out or at least wick it for you?


----------



## Mender31 (28/6/17)

Thanx so much man but I'm from paarl and we have fairly fuckol down here lol. I have most of my stuff delivered and the only times I get to a shop is my once monthly trip on a saturday to juicy joes in cape town. Plus every time I get there I feel too embarrassed to ask if someone could set something up for me. I've built a few times and have all the coiling kit stuff and so forth but what really makes this a sad story is that I'm still scalily doing vaping. I live with the parents and they would toss me out if they were ever to find out that first off I had been smoking and then secondly started vaping. So the only time I ever get to do things with my kylin or any of the three tanks I own is in my car after work or at a mates house when we braai. Not really your ideal calm and relaxing situation. Can't play around and test things...

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (28/6/17)

Mender31 said:


> Thanx so much man but I'm from paarl and we have fairly fuckol down here lol. I have most of my stuff delivered and the only times I get to a shop is my once monthly trip on a saturday to juicy joes in cape town. Plus every time I get there I feel too embarrassed to ask if someone could set something up for me. I've built a few times and have all the coiling kit stuff and so forth but what really makes this a sad story is that I'm still scalily doing vaping. I live with the parents and they would toss me out if they were ever to find out that first off I had been smoking and then secondly started vaping. So the only time I ever get to do things with my kylin or any of the three tanks I own is in my car after work or at a mates house when we braai. Not really your ideal calm and relaxing situation. Can't play around and test things...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Ah thats a bit of a difficult situation. You need some workspace and need to take your time until you get used to it. I can rewick in my car but def not coil properly. I have heard of Vapeshops in Stellenbosch, cant remember what they're called but they have a few branches around Western Cape. Never be worried to ask the guys in vapeshops, thats what they are there for. If they refuse then they shouldnt be there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (28/6/17)

Mender31 said:


> Had a read and it's really all just very very depressing. Think the spacers is the best option but seriously I am completely fed up with this whole problem that every rta user is faced with. I have seen cases of all RTA's leaking. Bought a single coil ammit to save my kangertech topbox mini once I hopefully move over to England and have to sell the predator and the kylin but seriously just wish I could make these types of things stop. Granted my situation with the leaking is definitely much less worse off than other people's by the look of some of those pics. But my cleito 120 with rba deck did the exact same thing and it doesn't have juice flow control...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


You should just get an OBS Engine and vape worry fee.


----------



## Mender31 (28/6/17)

The engine or the engine nano? Because I like the dual coil option

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------

